# [SOLVED] I need help. Please come check this setup ;)



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Alright everyone Iam here to inform you I have saved up 2.6K to build a monster of a computer. This thing is going to eat anything standing in its way. BUT I need help. I have all the parts picked out and I have everything I want figured out except I just want to double check with experts that everything will fit together. Please respond with comments/suggestions.

Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011

Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188013

CPU
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115029

RAM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231111

Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130072

Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822152052

Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256007

CD Drive and Burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827136059

All this plus monitor keyboard speakers shipping and handling will come out to around $2550. I really want to build an insane computer. Its been my dream since I was a kid. (DONT WORRY I REMEMBERED CASE FANS HARDDRIVE FANS AND A NEW CPU FAN)


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I need help. Please come check this setup *

P.S. I forgot to mention. I like the idea of liquid cooling but I LOVE fans. I dont know why but fans look much cooler in my eyes. Thanks everyone.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need help. Please come check this setup *

I have really only two tweaks and one is the motherboard. eVGA makes great video cards but their motherboards are on the low quality side. I would look at the P6N Diamond as an alternative.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130080

The other is the case. The case may look cool, but the design isn't top notch. The problem is that the two massive fans blowing air in will overwhelm the fan exhausting air and will actually help to pressurize the case. A slightly pressurized case will heat up components. Take a look at these alternatives:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I need help. Please come check this setup *

wow thanks man, i love this website because iam EXTREMELY inpatience lol and people respond within 5 hours of my posts with very professional explainations to why iam a nub. lol i choose that case not on looks but because of the 2 massive fans. i thought that would cool the system well


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need help. Please come check this setup *

No problem. Any other questions?


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: I need help. Please come check this setup *

if i do i will not hesitate to ask!!! :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: I need help. Please come check this setup *

OK. Feel free to post back in this thread. I will know if you reply to it even after it has been inactive for awhile.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Iam sorry for being annoying but I have yet another question. What would be normal tempatures for everything in my system. Or where could I find out? Also what is the best/easiest program to use to check temps for everything including CPU, Hard drives, GFX, etc. Thanks for listening to me asking questions... lol :grin:

I have heard of Riva Tuner and I have it on my current laptop but I cant figure it out lol. Not sure exactly what that program does.... lol


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

normal temps that would be hard to say really.do to a couple things.your environment being the big factor.what is the average temp of the room where the pc will be used?


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

pretty cold... around lets say 70 degrees F in the summer time without the air conditioning and below 50 in winter without heating lol. I usually turn on the heating tho so its lets say 70 degress F on average.

BTW i switched my case to this one. I hear it has great airflow (the reviews).

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?item=N82E16811103010


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Again, another poorly designed case IMO. Not even a single exhaust fan. All intake fans and no exhaust fans is not something you want to have. Go with either two I suggested as those have great airflow and a better design


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if i were you id get that antec 900 matt listed.its a known quality case from a known quality maker.if you have any problems putting it all together.just watch these videos first how to assemble a computer


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

the antec 900. that is the case i was originally going to get but it is so over done and boring cause everytime i ask someone what case do you have? they resond Antec 900. I understand that its a high quality and amazing case but i want to be different lol. iam a stubborn ***** in other words. Thanks for the help. Ill probably just go with the antec 900 in the end.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The Thermaltake armor full tower is another good one.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you can go the extra,and want something unique have a look here


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Pharaoh, does that accommodate full sized ATX motherboards? I've always wanted a cube that took standard ATX motherboards. 

EDIT: Wow, it looks like it does. I wonder how well the airflow in it is.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

omg yes it can handle full atx its an 18 inch cube.ive heard airflow is awesome.some dude over at the evga forum has one with great temps.

edit: here are his temps i found the post 2x8800gtx overlcocked.the mountain mods rig is one of those cube cases.

I run a Mountain Mods rig, effectively the 8800GTX's are in free air.

Idle 49 & 52 degC
Load 59 & 61degC

Fans @ 90% 

youtube video of his setup

the smaller one is called "twice7" the larger one is called "u2 ufo"
they can be found at www.mountainmods.com


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

Another question. Will this Operating System work?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116049

I have always used Windows XP Media Center and I love it. I just want to make sure this one will work because it is super cheap.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Yep. I put that on my new build.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

themisiek1 said:


> Another question. Will this Operating System work?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116049
> 
> I have always used Windows XP Media Center and I love it. I just want to make sure this one will work because it is super cheap.



from the pm you sent that os wont work.if you want 8 gigs of ram you need a 64bit os.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

thx man, i already found a new OS to use....

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116378


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I know this is an 1 month old post I' am digging out of the grave but I would love to thank everyone here at TSF for helping and hosting this site for free. I would also like to provide a video of my new build.


http://youtube.com/watch?v=KKHaDgbkW6o


----------

